# Quarry - NEW QUESTION!!



## LunarMako (Nov 25, 2017)

Quarry said it would reset at 2PM. It's not past two and I still can't enter. Do I have to use the leaf tickets?

*NEW QUESTION:*

Kinda the same question but no one explained why. I went into the Quarry at 3AM. The Quarry has reset twice, but the only way I can enter is with tickets? Can you only answer once a day or what?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 25, 2017)

No. Just wait until the next quarry reset to see if you can ask for help. And when you racked up enough help from people, don't go in the quarry until the bubble in the map is yellow and sparkles. If you do that, you'll get a lot more items on what you can currently receive if its available.


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 25, 2017)

The reset means that it offers different materials as a reward. You can only enter the quarry once a day with help from friends. 

So if you need certain materials, wait for the reset to see if it offers them, if not, wait for the next reset.


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 25, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> The reset means that it offers different materials as a reward. You can only enter the quarry once a day with help from friends.
> 
> So if you need certain materials, wait for the reset to see if it offers them, if not, wait for the next reset.



Thank you! That makes sense!


----------



## LunarMako (Dec 2, 2017)

*NEW QUESTION IN POST!*


----------



## Bcat (Dec 2, 2017)

LunarMako said:


> *NEW QUESTION IN POST!*



you can only enter once a day with friends, if you want to go again the same day it will have to be with tickets


----------



## LunarMako (Dec 2, 2017)

Bcat said:


> you can only enter once a day with friends, if you want to go again the same day it will have to be with tickets



Thanks for letting me know. That’s what I assumed, but thought I would double check. Thanks.


----------

